# hi there



## sameeh (Nov 28, 2007)

hi every body....?
i wanna some data 4 land transportation nodes project
coz i have project like it if u don't mind 
thx alot my friends


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Quoi?


----------



## DAMN I m good (Aug 19, 2007)

ahahahahha !!!! mais pk repondre en francais ? 

someone close this tread or move it 

@ sameeh :you are on the wrong place ...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Go away we don't want to buy anything.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ ROFL - that's great. From the "new motivational posters" email that's going around, isn't it?


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

city_thing said:


> ^^ ROFL - that's great. From the "new motivational posters" email that's going around, isn't it?


I once found a site where you can make them yourself, can't remember the URL though. Found that one through Google and thought it was perfect :banana:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Funny post


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

L


----------

